# Aal Mindestmaß in Norwegen



## brando (13. Juni 2008)

Viele wissen das wahrscheinlich nicht...ist bisher auch an mir vorbeigegangen...bin aber heute zufällig drüber gestolpert:
Mindestmaß für Aal im Süsswasser ist 40cm.
Missachtung laut Gestzestext Strafbar.


----------



## snofla (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal Mindestmaß in Norwegen*

@brando

ich habs gewusst aber die grossen Aale die wir fangen also molva sind davon nicht betroffen :m


----------



## brando (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aal Mindestmaß in Norwegen*

Mindestmaß molva molva 1,20:m


----------

